# Struggling with all sorts of things !



## 112704 (May 27, 2008)

hi don't know if your still on the net but i have just purchased my first 
kontiki swift on a 1988 plate as a first time owner i an struggling with all sorts of things ie waste water on board heating etc looking for experienced van owner to help me out with some info.
Many thanks
Ray.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

What would you like to know, specifically?

Dougie.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

raymondooooooooooooo said:


> hi don't know if your still on the net but i have just purchased my first
> kontiki swift on a 1988 plate as a first time owner i an struggling with all sorts of things ie waste water on board heating etc looking for experienced van owner to help me out with some info.
> Many thanks
> Ray.


Welcome to MotorhomeFacts.
You've come to the right place, there's loads of experience on here.

Ask away.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi ray and welcome to mhf try to brake your questions down and give as much info as possible 
chapter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, there is lots of help\on offer through the links, we all had to start somewhere and even if we are now a lot older we are still learning. 

Feel free to pm if you want to give me a ring although you have to have paid your £10 to be able to use this facility but it's well worth it!

Where are you located? We would be happy to give you as much help/advice as you need - we have a Swift Kontiki so are familiar with this excellent vehicle.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Also, tell us where yopu are Ray-it may be that there is someone near who can help.


----------



## 112704 (May 27, 2008)

First of all as far as i can see there are two waste tanks there are no drain taps as i know of or can see. So i am running about fully laden so to speak.
My second problem have a roof leak not sure from where, so i would like to seal all sylights and seams on the roof of the van have you got ant suggestions as to what to use for the best.
Regards Ray


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray and welcome. I see you're online at this ungodly hour so you sound desperate !

Have you looked under the van for your drain tap ? It might look like a big gas tap - with a brass lever or possibly a plastic tap. Either way, it should be easy to reach from one or other sides of the van. Make sure you are over a drain or have a bucket handy !

Not sure why you would have 2 waste tanks ? Most of us have one for waste water from the shower and sinks. You should also have a cassette in an outside locker that takes the waste from the toilet. You have to remove the cassette from the locker and empty it in a special chemical toilet disposal point or, if not available, a domestic toilet.

Hope this is some help !

G


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, We have 2 tanks and 2 drain taps, I call them taps but they are actually just pull handles that you tug outwards that opens the pipe up and out falls the water. These are one on either side of the van, one for the sink area and one for the Bathroom. 

You still don't say where you are. Have you been filling the tanks up since June and not been able to empty them? or not just had chance to use the van since then. 

Good luck, they could be a bit smelly by now, and as for the loo tank, I would have some strong aftershave on hand.

Mandy


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

raymondooooooooooooo, Welcome to the site. I have a Kontiki 640 and my drain for the waste water runs from the underslung tank to the nearside near the habitation door (although there was no pipe when I bought it). The tank also has a large cap underneath it so you can acces the tank if required. As has been previously mentioned if we know your wherabout someone in your locality may be able to pop along and have a look.
Enjoy the experience and safe travelling.
Ian


----------

